# Best books on early church history?



## Mic_zw

I am about to study an introductory course on early church up to the start of the middle ages. The set book is "2,000 Years of Christ's Power: Part One: The Age of the Early Church Fathers" by Nick Needham. I'd like to get a second book. Could you recommend a couple of good ones for an introductory seminary level?

Thanks!


----------



## Constantlyreforming

I'd look at the Bible as your first resource.


----------



## rbcbob

Amazon.com: The Spreading Flame: The Rise and Progress of Christianity from Its First Beginnings to the Conversion of the English (Paternoster Digital Library) (9781842273036): F. F. Bruce: Books


----------



## Sola Fide

Chadwick's book is a classic, somewhat less easy to read than Needham but containing quite a bit of extra detail. The course I followed on Early Church History used both these books.
Amazon.com: The Early Church (The Penguin History of the Church) (v. 1) (9780140231991): Henry Chadwick: Books


----------



## CuriousNdenver

Sola Fide said:


> Chadwick's book is a classic, somewhat less easy to read than Needham but containing quite a bit of extra detail. The course I followed on Early Church History used both these books.
> Amazon.com: The Early Church (The Penguin History of the Church) (v. 1) (9780140231991): Henry Chadwick: Books



What perspective is this book written from? I have read the F.F. Bruce book and would like to follow up with another, preferably from a Christian perspective.


----------



## Sola Fide

> Originally Posted by Sola Fide
> Chadwick's book is a classic, somewhat less easy to read than Needham but containing quite a bit of extra detail. The course I followed on Early Church History used both these books.
> Amazon.com: The Early Church (The Penguin History of the Church) (v. 1) (9780140231991): Henry Chadwick: Books
> What perspective is this book written from? I have read the F.F. Bruce book and would like to follow up with another, preferably from a Christian perspective.


Chadwick was a well-respected Anglican scholar - though not, as far as I know, one of strong Reformed or evangelical convictions. He writes in an academically neutral way, I would say.


----------



## Rufus

How early? How late?


----------



## yeutter

The late Peter Toon goes through the Seven Ecumenical Councils in his book _Yesterday, Today and Forever_, (Swedesboro NJ: Preservation Press, 1996)
A useful, in an academically neutral way, and readable history of the early Church is _The Rise of Christianity_, (Philadelphia: Fortress Press, 1984) by H. C. Frend


----------



## Craig.Scott

I have just finished the early church in seminary, i would really recommend reading primary sources. But for a general historical read i'd suggest:

Ivor Davidson
The Birth of the Church (Monarch History of the Church)
The Birth of the Church Monarch History of the Church: Amazon.co.uk: I. Davidson: Books 

As with all books i'd use discernment, but it is generally a good read.


In Christ


----------



## yeutter

Has anyone read Stuart G. Hall's _Doctrine and Practice in the Early Church_? Is it reliable?


----------



## CuriousNdenver

Has anyone read "Church History in Plain Language" by Bruce Shelley? I know this covers more than just early church history, but have seen it and wondered if it is worth purchasing.

http://http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/5959/nm/Church+History+in+Plain+Language+(Third+Edition)+(Paperback)


----------



## tangleword

One of best modern ones, and one that is used in a lot of seminary classes, is Justo L Gonzalez, Story of Christianity: Volume 1: The Early Church to the Reformation. I have read Chadwick which is decent, not too in-depth, and older, (we read in in my secular college history class) and I remember reading Church History in Plain Language but it was a while ago, thought it was okay if I remember right. Gonzalez is the one I enjoyed the most for in-depth, and it is available on kindle which is nice.


----------



## Mic_zw

Thanks everyone for the help. I will definitely pick up a few of these titles to supplement my reading.
As mentioned, I guess it is alright to read a church history book by a non-evangelical author. I know that no account of history is without some degree of interpretation or bias of events, but even still, some non-evangelical historians have made helpful contributions.


----------



## Quickened

CuriousNdenver said:


> Has anyone read "Church History in Plain Language" by Bruce Shelley? I know this covers more than just early church history, but have seen it and wondered if it is worth purchasing.
> 
> http://http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/5959/nm/Church+History+in+Plain+Language+(Third+Edition)+(Paperback)




I own it. I find it well laid out and readable. I would encourage people to have multiple church history books and typically this one would be recommended. I haven't covered all the bases but it's a good read for what it is.


----------



## Miss Marple

I enjoyed "Sketches From Church History" by S.M. Houghton (Banner of Truth).


----------



## Goodcheer68

I would check out the Ante-Nicene Vol 1&2 and read some of the primary sources. You can find a downloadable copy on the web- CCEL.org for starters. Besides some of the ones already mentioned I would also check out Eusebius' "Ecclesiology of the Church", and Mark Noll's "Turning Points". 

Hope that helps,

Patrick


----------



## Beau Michel

Bruce L. Shelley-Church History in Plain Language is an excellent resource.A very good introduction in church history.


----------



## Beau Michel

@curious.Shelley's volume is definitely worth the purchase.You can usually get it for a good price if you look around.


----------



## Beau Michel

Philip Schaff's History of the Christian Church is a good general history.


----------



## John Bunyan

I'm reading some books by Rodney Stark now, but I can't say if they're good or bad yet.


----------



## DeniseM

I know that _Church History in Plain Language_ by Bruce Shelley has already been mentioned a few times. I wanted to add that I also found it to be an excellent overview of early church history and beyond to the modern church. What makes it such a great tool for further study is the list of books for further reading at the end of each chapter in case there is a particular period that you want to dig dipper into. I found that at the end of every chapter I wanted to read all of the books that were recommended! Bruce Shelley does a great job of giving you just enough information to get you a basic knowledge of each period in church history and then directs you to some helpful resources for those with the time and desire to study further.


----------



## johnbugay

I'd also recommend F.F. Bruce's "New Testament History" and also Everett Ferguson's "Backgrounds of Early Christianity". Both of these will situate "the early church" within the world around it. 

Here's a sample:

Triablogue: Search results for Ferguson 

May the Lord be with you in your studies.


----------



## Fogetaboutit

You could check the first volume of J.A. Wylie's History of Protestanism if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## reaganmarsh

tangleword said:


> One of best modern ones, and one that is used in a lot of seminary classes, is Justo L Gonzalez, Story of Christianity: Volume 1: The Early Church to the Reformation.



We used Gonzalez in Shawn Wright's classes at Southern Seminary in Louisville (Vols. 1 & 2). I think Gonzalez is Catholic, which comes through a little (at points). But on the whole, it was a helpful and fascinating read. We supplemented with several volumes (Alister McGrath, Mark Noll, & Michael Haykin spring to mind) along with a good dose of primary-source reading. Have fun! Church history is wonderful to study!


----------



## py3ak

Justo Gonzalez is Methodist, not Catholic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CharlieJ

I highly recommend The Spirit of Early Christian Thought by Robert Wilken. He deals more with _how_ Christian theologians went about their thinking than detailing exactly what they thought. So, once you've got a basic grasp on the names, dates, and terms of the early church, I think you should pick it up.

Here is a link to a book review I wrote on it: Review – The Spirit of Early Christian Thought by Robert Wilken « Sacra Pagina


----------



## reaganmarsh

py3ak said:


> Justo Gonzalez is Methodist, not Catholic.



Oops! Ha ha! My mistake. Perhaps I need to re-read those sections! 

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## py3ak

I've found him usually pretty fair, though on Protestant Scholasticism he makes you cringe: he's actually a good preacher as well.


----------

